# WINDY TODDLER



## andyjane (Aug 26, 2007)

D is 2yrs and 4 months- he struggles with wind. BADLY. It wakes him at night and he cries until he has trumped. I can tell when he is struggling as he writhes about kicking his legs.
He did struggle when he was a baby- and we were grateful for gripe water in such situations. I dont want to be reliant on this at his age, he wont let me do "baby massage any more either.

Thanks
AJ


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

hi
have u tried keeping a food diary to see if particular days are worse than others?


----------

